
A Place Beyond – In-Person Learning Communities for Online College Students - cjwcjwnew
https://aplacebeyond.com
======
cjwcjwnew
Hi HN,

Long time lurker, first time caller.

I’ve been working on APB for the last few months, and we’re just starting to
launch.

This fall, most professors will teach online in the fall[1]; dorms will be at
lower capacity [2]; a huge question mark looms over colleges’ ability to
encourage covid-19 mitigation behavior in students[3]; and students will face
a diminished learning environment on campus or in their homes[4]. We think we
can help.

We’re renting summer camps and retreat centers and turning them into wonderful
places for students to learn. I’m a NOLS instructor, summer camp guy, and
educator, and I’ve teamed up with a few others to make this happen.

I’d love your thoughts and feedback.

Thanks PS We’re working on a remote work option for people of all kinds which
you can signal interest for at [https://aplacebeyond.com/remote-
work/](https://aplacebeyond.com/remote-work/)

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/03/us/coronavirus-college-
pr...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/03/us/coronavirus-college-
professors.html) [2] [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/11/style/harvard-
students-co...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/11/style/harvard-students-
coronavirus.html) [3] [https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-columnists/what-do-
colleg...](https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-columnists/what-do-college-
students-think-of-their-schools-reopening-plans) [4]
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/13/health/school-learning-
on...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/13/health/school-learning-online-
education.html)

